# Moving mum cat and kittens from one house to another



## somalis (May 24, 2005)

My cat finally had her babies,she had them at the vets,two passed away shortly after,she has two living ones,the thing is she stopped feeding them and was getting real aggressive with one of them,my neighbor who has took care of stray kittens took them round hers for a bit and gave them some formula,later on I got the mum cat round there too and she fell back in love with them,she started to feed them and both kittys perked right up,her house is more peaceful then mine and I think that is why she is happier there.

I have to get her back on Sunday,have I done the wrong thing in the long run? she isn't going to forget her home in 36 hours right? as it was a traumatic birth I'm hoping all she needs is peace while she recovers and she will be fine back with me after that


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

I think you're doing the right thing. It was probably the traumatic birth that made her aggressive in the beginning. If she takes good care of the babies now and you give her a peaceful place in your home I'm sure it'll all work out fine.


----------



## ChiliBean (Jun 17, 2005)

*Agression is normal*

Most cats are aggressive if they go through an difficult birth


----------

